

Connecting SLIME to a remote Clojure Repl - kyleburton
http://asymmetrical-view.com/2009/08/20/emacs-slime-remote-repl.html

======
alrex021
I use this approach myself to remotely modify my clojure app bytecode at
runtime. So if, for instance, I need to add a new function at runtime to my
personal clojure blog app, all I do is connect to my remote REPL, write the
function and refresh my browser. Thats extremely powerful I'd say.

Technically what this does in the case of my blog is modify the proxied Java
Servlet bytecode at runtime.

~~~
ZitchDog
Do you use source control? I think this stuff is very cool but I have
misgivings about my production code not being in a VCS.

~~~
alrex021
Yes, I do use a VCS. This is not something I'd recommend performing in prod on
mission critical type system for obvious reasons. I quite often use the
approach to apply patches, which at runtime modifies the bytecode in my remote
running JVM. (So I apply a patch to my blog without needing to restart the
proxied servlet, just hit refresh in browser. Something old Java guys like
myself are not used to :-))

